# Swirl Velvet



## 4UHater$ (Aug 20, 2003)

I am looking for some silver swirl velvet for my interior. Does anyone know where I can find some online?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

swirl velvet :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: 

I know where to get some online but im not gonna tell you in hopes you dont find any and resort to using real fabric


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 AM~15205914
> *swirl velvet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know where to get some online but im not gonna tell you in hopes you dont find any and resort to using real fabric
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 09:07 AM~15205914
> *swirl velvet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know where to get some online but im not gonna tell you in hopes you dont find any and resort to using real fabric
> *


hater


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Sep 28 2009, 11:05 AM~15206410
> *hater
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 09:07 AM~15205914
> *swirl velvet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know where to get some online but im not gonna tell you in hopes you dont find any and resort to using real fabric
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 28 2009, 10:07 AM~15205914
> *swirl velvet  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> 
> I know where to get some online but im not gonna tell you in hopes you dont find any and resort to using real fabric
> *




haha I remember when that shit was the fire!!! everyone had it in there car :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Sep 28 2009, 11:30 AM~15206625
> *haha I remember when that shit was the fire!!! everyone had it in there car :0
> *


I too 'member those days


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964+Sep 28 2009, 09:07 AM~15205914-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x3 never really liked it tho, i prefer straight up wrinkled n tuffed VELOUR


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

i have some red


----------



## houcksupholstery (Dec 3, 2008)

The factory is gone no more of that material will be made or any other flocked velvets


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

guilty...

circa 2001


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 29 2009, 07:47 PM~15221440
> *guilty...
> 
> circa 2001
> ...


What in the fuck were you thinking?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 29 2009, 06:47 PM~15221440
> *guilty...
> 
> circa 2001
> ...


dude...


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

*im guilty aswell.. i bought this car from from my brother after my other brother went to jail... car was built in about 2000 had diamond swirl velvet everywhere!!!!!! every last inch im in the process of redoing it now in leather  and as for 4uhater$ i sugest u dont do it bro as soon as u finish it you'll be ready to tear it out*


----------



## red_ghost (Jun 26, 2004)

just go with regular velvet or crushed velour. Looks much better. If its a light color though its damn near impossible to keep clean.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

well you dont have to do the whole damn car in the same print. the swirl is tight as long as its not the whole car.


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 4UHater$_@Sep 28 2009, 09:32 AM~15205340
> *I am looking for some silver swirl velvet for my interior.  Does anyone know where I can find some online?
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BUD_@Sep 29 2009, 07:47 PM~15221440
> *guilty...
> 
> circa 2001
> ...


:wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Oct 2 2009, 01:02 PM~15249139
> *the swirl is tight as long as its not the whole car.
> *


no its not.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 2 2009, 11:56 PM~15254216
> *no its not.
> *


ever


----------



## 79swanginmalibu1 (May 13, 2006)

www.miamicorp.com

http://www.miamicorp.com/default.aspx?page...il&itemcode=444


----------



## slymer123 (Dec 31, 2008)

try this

http://www.yourautotrim.com/


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79swanginmalibu1_@Oct 11 2009, 08:14 AM~15323354
> *www.miamicorp.com
> 
> http://www.miamicorp.com/default.aspx?page...il&itemcode=444
> *


you suck :biggrin:


----------

